# Concept Of Sunya (Sunn) In Guru Granth Sahib



## Admin (Jul 27, 2006)

*CoNCEPT  OF SÜNYA (SÜNN) IN  
GURU GRANTH SAHIB* *Hardev Singh**​ *Introduction*

The  holy scripture of the Sikh faith, called Guru Granth Sahib (GGS), consists  of hymns of devotion to God, inspired reflections on the cosmic order,  the vision of the higher life and exhortation to man towards lifting  himself to the state of spiritual peace and the attainment of liberation.   The sacred volume was completed in 1604 when it was installed in Harmandir  Sahib for the first time on 1st of September.
During  twentyfirst century, dialogue between Science and Religion is the order  of the day for ushering in world peace.  GGS with its universal  doctrines based on truth, compassion and justice is destined to play  a sterling role at the global level.  This is the only scripture,  which corroborates modern scientific theories in the domain of cosmology.
Big  Bang cosmology explains many features of our universe and it holds its  sway due to experimental support it got during recent years.  However,  it has many enigmas yet to be resolved.  For example: Who created  the universe ? What was the pre-creation state of the universe?   What will be the end or fate of the universe? Mathematical models fail  to answer these questions.  In fact, all mathematical equations  fail at the moment of creation of the universe and its annihilation  leading us to ‘Singularities’, a term which has become a cosmological  buzzword these days.
GGS  comes to the rescue of our modern day cosmologists.  A wonderful  doctrine of _Sünya _is introduced in the Sikh scripture to explain  the pre-creation state of the universe.  God is the creator of  the universe and He is the annihilator.  So there is no enigma  or concept of ‘singularity’ in GGS.
Surprisingly,  Quantum Physics allows the universe to appear out of nothing at all,  as a so-called vacuum fluctuation using the famous ‘Uncertainty Principle’.   Chaotic inflation led to the sudden expansion of the Universe out of  a quantum fluctuation.  Indian religious literature is full of  references regarding creation of the universe.  However, the doctrine  of Sünya, first introduced in Buddhism has been elaborated in GGS.   It is a testimony of intuitive knowledge gained by the Sikh Gurus using _ dib drishti_ or spiritual vision which is of transcendental nature.  
*Concept of  Sünya in Indian Tradition*

_Sünyam_  and _Sünyata _are two terms of major importance in Buddhism and  have been used to denote ‘emptiness’, ‘nothingness’, ‘non-substantiality’  and ‘the inexhaustible’.  During the second century BC, Buddhist  teachers in India emphasized the ‘emptiness’ as a basic description  of the nature of existing things.  They were known as ‘teachers  of emptiness’ or _sunyavadins_.  The emptiness of all things  is a significant part of the Buddhisatva path to enlightenment in Mahayana  Buddhism.
Nagarjuna,  the greatest Buddhist philosopher, interprets _Sunyata _ in his treatise, _Madhymika sutras_.1 He established the theory of _Sunyata _ and accepted it as the fundamental principle underlying creation.   The doctrine of the void is a method of rejecting all attachments because  things have no ‘self’, that is, they are empty.  ‘Void’  is not nothingness conceived in negative terms.  This positive  concept of ‘void’ is often compared with emptiness inside a vase.   The state of _Sunyata_, or void is one in which all polarity, all  subject – object differentiation has ceased to exist.  But for  a _sunyavadin_ this is a positive concept.  _Sünyata _ is the negation of all views and is itself not a view !
In  Siddha-Nath-Yogi tradition2, the term _sunya _ has been used frequently.  It is said that _sunya _ is so transcendental that it is neither in the body nor is it out of  the body.  _Sunya _has been linked with the _sabda_ or _ nada_.  In the Hathyogic and Tantrik cults, _Nada_ or _ Sabda_ Brahman had been accepted as the original cause of the cosmos.   In the Siddha-Natha cult, _sunya _ was considered as a synonym of S_abda_ or the absolute _Nada_,  which is nothing but a trait of Absolute Reality.  In Gorakh Bani,  there is a mention of one _Sunyadvara_ in the _gaganmandal _ wherein complete darkness, lightning flashes and the nectar trickles.   The Siddha attains this stage by yoga practices.  In the Siddha-Natha  literature, the word _sunya_ has been used in the following contexts  :

a) Supreme  Reality (_Nada_), Supreme knowledge or Supreme nature.


_b) Brahmanrandhra,  Dasam dwara_, the _Sahsrara chakra _ and _Gaganmandal_


c) Siva-loka.
*Concept of Sunya in Sikh Tradition*

We  find an echo of _Sunyata _philosophy of Buddhism in Sikh scripture3,  Guru Granth Sahib (GGS).  Siddh-Nath-Yogis held their sway in Punjab  before the advent of Sikhism.  They all belong to the Sahajayani  sect of Buddhism or its perverted forms after assimilation into Hindu  fold.  According to _Mahankosh_, there were twelve _panths _  of Nath cult in Punjab and eightyfour Siddhas, with Guru Gorakh Nath  as a leading figure among the Siddhas of Punjab.  Guru Nanak’s  dialogue with Siddhas is recorded in GGS as _Siddh-Goshti_ which  is in the form of a religious debate concerning origin of cosmos, _ sünya_, liberation and various other issues.  Guru Nanak rejected  the Hatha-Yoga cult of Siddhas and condemned the path of renunciation  of the world followed by them.  He advocated adoption of house-holder’s  life in this world and preached Sahaj-Yoga or Nam-Yoga, the Sikh way  of life.
The  term _sunya _occurs in _Siddh-Goshti_4 when Siddhas pose a question to Guru Nanak  :-
Q:- What about  the pre-cosmos state ? Prior to it where the Lord of void abide ?

A:- The very thought  of the pre-cosmos state lands one in a state of wonder.  In the  profound stillness of the _Sunya _ , the formless one pervaded in continuum then.
_Siddh-Goshti_  in GGS is a remarkable debate on the beliefs, practices and doctrines  of the two systems; one propounded by the Siddhas and the other by Guru  Nanak, the founder of Sikh faith.  Philosophical questions concerning  the origin of cosmos, life and mind, potency of _Sabda_, need for  the Guru, nature of Supreme Reality and the liberation for human soul  are answered by Guru Nanak from the Sikh view-point.  The concept  of Ideal Man (_Gurmukh_) is propounded by Guru Nanak demolishing  the concept of world renunciation pactised by Siddhas.
*Interpretations of Sünya Doctrine  in GGS*

Various  interpretations of _Sünya _doctrine exist in GGS.  We have  an echo of Buddhist philosophy in the Sikh scripture.  _Sünya _ is not equated with void or emptiness in GGS.  Rather, it represents  the state of equipoise where Absolute Lord exists in primordial trance  called _sünya samaadhi_5 :

_The Yogi, the Primal Lord, sat within the  celestial sphere of deepest trance (samaadhi)._

– Guru Granth  Sahib, p. 685​
In  GGS, Absolute Reality or God is both immanent and transcendental.6   He is formless, attributeless and hence beyond description :

_He possesses all qualities, He transcends  all qualities; He is the formless Lord.  He himself is in Primal  trance (samaadhi)._
–  Guru Granth Sahib, p. 290​ In  consonance with the Buddhist philosophy of _sunyata_, subject –  object differentiation or concept of duality does not exist in the _ sunya _state as enunciated by saint Kabir7 in GGS :

_No life or death, no pain or pleasure is  felt there.  There is only the primal trance of samaadhi, and hence  no duality. _ 
–  Guru Granth Sahib, p. 333​ Absolute  Reality or God is omnipresent and exists in the present, past and future.   The truth of primordial existence of God before the creation of time  and space is also explained by Guru Nanak in  
GGS8  :

_Existed before the beginning of time and  space; _


_Existed throughout the various ages in  the past;_


_Exists in the present; and _


_Will exist in the future. _ 
–  Guru Granth Sahib, p. 1​ There  is also an echo of Siddha doctrine9-10 of _sunya _ in the form of _Nada_ in GGS :

_The deepest samaadhi, and the unstruck  sound current of the Naad is there._ 

– Guru Granth  Sahib, p. 293​


_There, the unstruck sound current of the  Absolute Lord vibrates and resounds._ 

– Guru Granth  Sahib, p. 943​
*Sünya Phase and Creation of Universe  in GGS*

The  most original contribution of Sikh scripture is in the field of cosmology.   Before the creation of the universe, Absolute Reality or God existed  in the _Sünya_ phase, called _adi sach_ by Guru Nanak.   When the creation starts, both time and space are also created and this  phase corresponds to _jugad sach_.  In _Maru Solhe_ composition  in GGS, the process of creation is explained in a scientific manner  corresponding to Big Bang cosmology.  The primordial state of existence  of God or _adi sach_ is synonymous with the Sünya phase as epitomised  in  
GGS11  :

_Billions of years ago,_


_There was nothing but utter darkness,_


_There was neither earth nor sky,_


_And the will of God prevailed._


_There was neither day nor night, nor moon  nor Sun;_


_God sat in primal, profound trance (in  Sunya). _ 

– Guru Granth  Sahib, p. 1035​
Guru  Arjun, the fifth Nanak, describes the primordial trance of God before  the creation process starts as a manifestation of God12 :

_For countless days, He remained invisibles._


_For countless days, He remained absorbed  in Sünya_


_For countless days, there was utter darkness,  and _


_Then the Creator revealed Himself. _ 
–  Guru Granth Sahib, p. 1081​ According  to Guru Arjun13, there was no duality in the _Sünya _ phase of existence of God as already discussed under the Indian tradition  of Buddhist philosophy :

_When there was no creation,_


_Whence was the need for virtue and vice  ?_


_When God was in Primordial trance (Sunya  samaadhi),_


_Whence was the need for enmity or jealousy  ?_


_When God was not in Its manifested form,_


_Thence who could suffer pain or feel happy  ?_


_When God was in Its transcendental Entity,_


_Thence who was lured by attachment or by  doubt ?_
However,  the most beautiful elaboration of Sunya doctrine is given by Guru Nanak  in his composition _Maru Solhe_ in GGS.14 _Sünya_ is compared to a primal  void where God exists in Its full effulgence.  The creation appears  when God wills out of this _sünya_ phase.  All the seventeen  stanzas of seventeenth _Solhe_ give us a vivid description of _ sünya_ and there is no parallel in Indian religious literature to  the spiritual vision of  Guru Nanak.  We may quote only a  few reflections from this vision :

_In the Sünya (Primal void), the infinite  Lord assumed his Power.  _


_He Himself is unattached infinite and incomparable.  _


_From the Sünya, He created air and water.  _


_He created universe and the man in the  fortress of body._


_From this Sünya, Brahma, Vishnu and Shiva  issued forth._


_From this Sünya, the moon, the sun and  the earth were created.  They were created from Sünya, and they  will merge into the sünya._


_From the Sünya, the five elements became  manifest._


_From the True Guru, contemplative meditation  is obtained._


_And then, one dwells with the True Lord _


_In His celestial home, in deepest samaadhi  of sunya.  _


_O Nanak, the immaculate sound current of  the Naad _


_And the music of the Sabad, resound; _


_One merges into the True Naam of the Lord._ 

– Guru Granth  Sahib, p.1037​
*Conclusion*

The  concept of _Sünya _as introduced by Guru Nanak in GGS has far  reaching implications for understanding the philosophy of Sikhism.15  Apparently, the concept has theoretical linkage with Indian philosophy  as it developed during the Buddhist era.  Guru Nanak re-interpreted  it and hence its import in Sikh metaphysics.
When  Siddhas ask Guru Nanak: “Who are they, who are attuned to this Absolute _ Sünya_”?  Guru Nanak answers: “They are the _Gurmukhs_  (Guru-oriented), like the God, from whom they originated.”  While _ Sünya _doctrine was used to promote renunciation and monasticism  by its Buddhist advocates known as _sunyavadins_, Guru Nanak condemned  it and advocated the life style of a _Gurmukh_, the house-holder  who faces the challenges of worldly life.  Thus, theoretical implications  of _Sünya _doctrine may be identical in both Buddhism and Sikhism,  but empirical meanings are different in the two systems.  In the  Sikh metaphysics, _Sünya _represents the pre-creation stage of  our cosmos when God or Absolute Reality was absorbed in Himself, and  realm of duality was non-existent.
~~~ ​ References​

1. _The  Encyclopedia of Religion_, Editor M. Eliade, published by McMilan  New York, 1987, pp. 153-159.


2. Jodh  Singh, _The Religious Philosophy of Guru Nanak_, Moti Lal Banarsi  Das, Varanasi, 1981, pp. 207-218.


3. H  S Virk, _Siddh-Goshti : A projection of Sahaj-Yoga Philosophy of Sikhism_; _ Journal of Sikh Studies_, Vol XXIV, no 2, 2000, pp. 99-107.


4. Awid kau kvnu bIcwru kQIAly suMn khw Gr  vwso ]
Awid kau ibsmwdu bIcwru kQIAly suMn inrMqir  vwsu lIAw ] (GGS, p. 940)

6. suMn mMfl ieku jogI bYsy ] (GGS, p. 784)


7.srgun  inrgun inrMkwr suMn smwDI Awip ] (GGS,  p.  290)


8.jIvn  imrqu n duKu suKu ibAwpY suMn smwiD doaU qh nwhI ] (GGS,  p. 333)


9.Awid  scu jugwid scu ] hY BI scu nwnk hosI BI scu ] (GGS,  p. 1)


10.suMn  smwiD Anhq qh nwd ] (GGS, p. 293)


11.qh  Anhq suMn vjwvih qUry ] (GGS,  p. 943)


12.Arbd  nrbd DuMDUkwrw ] Drix n ggnw hukmu Apwrw ] 
nw idnu rYin n cMdu n sUrju suMn smwiD  lgwiedw ] (GGS, p. 1035)


----------

